# videowiedergabe unter linux.. wmv bei 64bit..

## cosmophobia

hallo..

ich habe nich direkt ein problem.. wollte nur wissen, was ihr davon haltet..

ich hab mein 64bit getoo jetzt auf meinem athlon64 x2 eingerichtet.. hab mit dann auch kaffeine + den mplayer-bin für wmvs emerged..

hatte dann da ein wmv, was ich ansehen wollte.. mplayer hat gemeckert.. kein video-out oder so.. kaffeine hatte nur ton.. nach ein bisschen suche im internet, ahbe ich gefunden, dass ich mal die video-treiber durchprobieren sollte.. xshm funzte dann auch..

und voller erstaunen gab das 64bit-kaffeine (das zudem bei start verkündete, keine win32kodecs zu haben) die wmv-datei problemlos wieder.. wie geht denn das..!?

hab jetzt mplayer auch noch auf die richtigen treiber gestellt und es funzt auch.. gut, da sollte es ja auch gehen..

ps: irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass die viedeoqualtät.. (auch bei anderen formaten) schlechter ist als bei windows.. ist das nur einbildung.. (wär ja möglich.. ; ))!? oder kann man da vielleicht mit den treibern was machen..!?

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

ich dachte am anfang auch, dass die videoqualität im vergleich zu windows schlechter ist.

inzwischen hab ich allerdings einiges umgestellt und kann mich nicht mehr beklagen. zugegeben, es ist möglich dass ich mich einfach daran gewöhnt habe, und für einen direkten vergleich mit windows ist einfach zuviel zeit vergangen 

den xv video-driver gibts doch beim amd64 auch? der hat gute qualität.

sonst richtigen grafikkartentreiber installieren und in xorg.conf und make.conf angeben ...

----------

## tost

Zu meiner Verwunderung habe ich einfach nur ffmpeg und mplayer installiert.

Und .wmv Dateien funktionieren prächtig auf meinem 64Bit System

Auch die Qualität ist wie gewohnt.

Grüße

tost

----------

## Klaus Meier

ffmpeg spielt inzwischen auch wmvs ab. Deshalb braucht man diese win32codecs nicht mehr. Also ich hab bei den USE-Flags bei den Medien so ziemlich alles drin und ich finde die Bildqualität unter Linux deutlich besser als unter Windows. Ansonsten steht alles auf auto, habe da keinen Treiber oder Ausgabegrät manuell angegeben.

----------

## a.forlorn

Fehlt nur noch ein neuer quicktime for den Simpsons Trailer.  :Wink: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

Das musste ich gleich ma ausprobieren.. und tatsächlich endlich gehn wmv auch mit dem 64bit mplayer   :Very Happy: 

Aber leider ist bei mir die Bild Qualität im 64bit mplayer schlechter als mit der binary Version + win32codecs. bzw im 64bit mplayer flackerts immer wieder mal, also gutes Bild / schlechtes, pixeliges Bild  / gutes Bild / schlectes ...  :Sad: 

----------

## borsdel

moin,

 *Quote:*   

> Fehlt nur noch ein neuer quicktime for den Simpsons Trailer.

 

was die apple-trailer angeht: video ist in der regel h.264, kann also mit ffmpeg wiedergegeben werden, ton meist aac somit faad.

ich denke, dass die win32codecs kaum noch verwendung finden und die bildqualität auch bestens ist.

für mich ist es beispielsweise wichtig, dass das video mit xv wiedergegeben wird (wegen hardware-scaling des bildes) und dass ein vsync erfolgt. aber das alles ist eben auch treiber/hardware abhängig.

mfg borsdel

----------

## a.forlorn

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> moin,
> 
>  *Quote:*   Fehlt nur noch ein neuer quicktime for den Simpsons Trailer. 
> 
> was die apple-trailer angeht: video ist in der regel h.264, kann also mit ffmpeg wiedergegeben werden, ton meist aac somit faad.

 

Hab ich, geht trotzdem nicht.  :Wink:  Naja, einige gehen doch - besonders etwas ältere - ca. ein halbes Jahr.

----------

## cosmophobia

also welcher treiber wär vonm der quali her am besten..!? xv..!?

bei mir funzt allerdings nur xshm..

ausserdem habe ich unter kaffeine starke soundprobs mit divx und xivd (aussetzer, störgeräusche).. audio müsste da aber mp3 sein.. wmv spielt er super ab.. bild und ton..

mplayer-bin hat keine wiedergabeprobleme, aber bei fullscreen bleibt das bild klein..

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

dass fullscreen nicht resized liegt auch am video_out, software scaling sollt allerdings gehen. nur über shell mit '-zoom 1'.

ich möchte dir wirklich xv ans herz legen, dass kann auch hardware scaling. 

emerge xv

xv use flag setzen

mplayer remergen und es sollte funktionieren.

----------

## firefly

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> dass fullscreen nicht resized liegt auch am video_out, software scaling sollt allerdings gehen. nur über shell mit '-zoom 1'.
> 
> ich möchte dir wirklich xv ans herz legen, dass kann auch hardware scaling. 
> 
> emerge xv
> ...

 

ähm das xv paket != xv video out  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> [I] media-gfx/xv
> 
>      Available versions:  3.10a-r12
> 
>      Installed versions:  3.10a-r12(13:08:44 02.10.2006)(jpeg png tiff)
> ...

 

----------

## borsdel

weiterhin müsst ihr ein wenig aufpassen:

*avi/divx, *wmv und *mov sind erstmal nur container-formate, was da letztendlich drin steckt, ist noch ne ganz andere sache.

übrigens ist der mov-container, so wie ich das verstanden habe, weiterentwickelt und nach irgendeiner iso-norm auch festgelegt und somit avi vorzuziehen. (weniger overhead, speicherung des aspect ratios usw)

weiterhin gibt es dann auch noch matroska, welches hoffentlich an bedeutung gewinnt.

das nur mal so am rande.

wegen vx/andere: einfach mal die /etc/mplayer.conf ansehen. da kann man zb den output wählen, software-scaling fest einschalten usw.

mfg borsdel

----------

## cosmophobia

also emerge xv nicht.. aber das flag setzten ist richtig..!?

haben andere treiber noch besondere vorzüge..!?

und vor allem.. woran kann das mit dem ton liegen.. könnte das mit z.b. xv besser werden..!? (vielleicht wegen sync..)

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

ja, sorry. emerge xv macht was anderes. aber ich darf solche fehler machen, zumindest solange noch noob unter meinem namen steht  :Wink: 

----------

## borsdel

@cosmophobia: sag uns doch auch noch bitte, was du für eine grafikkarte mit welchem treiber betreibst.

xv ist im allgemeinen vorzuziehen, da am wenigsten hardwareauslastung und somit alles schön flüssig läuft.

wegen dem ton: hast du nen sound-server (zb arts) zu laufen? wenn ja, kannst du es auch mal ohne testen?

mfg borsdel

----------

## cosmophobia

ich hab eine ati radeon x800pro.. mit ati-drivers in der aktuellen testing version (stable wollte nicht.. builderror..)..

wegen sound habe ich nur alsa installiert.. per alsa-driver.. mit dem kerneltreiber wollte meine sb audigy nicht..

----------

## borsdel

gut, also sollte xv auch laufen.

in deine xorg.conf muss mit ati in der regel noch das rein

```
Section "Device"

   ...

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
```

und schau dir bitte einmal die ausgabe die ausgabe von mplayer an, wenn du ein film aus einem terminal startest, sollte so ähnlich dann aussehen:

```

...

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

...

VO: [xv] 572x312 => 572x312 Planar YV12 

...

```

btw wenn du eine audigy hast, kann es sein, dass diese immer auf 48khz hochsampelt, somit es zu hakern bei 44.1khz (mucke) kommt, aber zb nen dvd-rip  :Wink:  mit 48khz passen sollte.

einfach mal testen und wegen den 48khz mal suchen.

mfg borsdel

----------

## cosmophobia

gut, wegen xv werde ich mal das flag setzen.. und das in der xorg.conf bringt was..!?

wegen sound.. mplayer habe ich garnicht.. nur mplayer-bin und der läuft mit fehlerfreiem ton..

ich möchte aber kaffeine benutzen und da habe ich bei einigen videos halt probleme.. wird also irgendwie an xine liegen..!?

amarok spielt ton auch anstandslos ab.. aber da ist ja auch xine eingestellt.. hm..

----------

## cosmophobia

also xv funzt jetzt prima.. mplayer zeigt jetzt auch fullscreen richtig an..

allerdings würde ich lieber kaffeine benutzen, doch da hab ich immernoch dieses soundproblem.. es klingt so, als ob es paar sec zu schnell abgespielt werden und dann ist kurz ruhe.. jemand eine idee..!?

----------

## cosmophobia

ich hab mir die ausgaben von mplayer mal angeguckt und tatsächlich.. 48khz.. wobei dem mplayer damit aber anscheinend keine probs hat.. amarok auch nicht.. kaffeine aber schon.. (obwohl ja beide xine benutzen.. komisch..)

den mplayer mag ich aber von der bedienung her nicht.. würd lieber kaffeine benutzen..

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kaffeine kannst umstellen, ob es xine oder mplayer als engine nutzen soll. Und für den Mplayer gibt es auch den Kmplayer als Oberfläche.

----------

## cosmophobia

hm.. gut.. das würd zur not auch gehen..

aber warum will er mit xine nicht richtig..!?

----------

